# Possible WG issue?



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

My car (mostly at part throttle) decides to hit 20 psi then just goes down to 10 then back up to 20 without taking my foot off the pedal. Its tuned by j fonz and its tuned to 18 psi. Someone enlighten me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

